# Skidsteer Fenders



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My first year running a skidsteer for lots.

Has anybody mount extra fenders on there skid to help keep the side windows clean from the slush???

Or am I over thinking on this???


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I've never had a prob without them....infact I dont think I've ever seen fenders on a skid. I got a 2 speed & have been in wet/slushy conditions. So I think your worrying over nothing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1662522 said:


> I've never had a prob without them....infact I dont think I've ever seen fenders on a skid. I got a 2 speed & have been in wet/slushy conditions. So I think your worrying over nothing.


My gehl has fenders but wheels still stick out little Mine is a 2 speed and one raining day was driving down gravel road and side windrows was so dirty from it . But I have tracks on right now they made a mess on windows in 2nd gear.

You see the fender that my skid has. I'm thinking about building set looks like factory but wider


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

There was a guy on here last year that cut up some window wells and used them for fenders. Hope that helps


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

peteo1;1662566 said:


> There was a guy on here last year that cut up some window wells and used them for fenders. Hope that helps


I thought about that

Was looking at plastic trailer fenders Tomorrow I need put the tap on the skid see what will work.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

How about fabricating a tube frame, attach conveyor belt to it like fender flares and add some mounting tabs to the skid? 
This would allow them to be taken off when not needed


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1662610 said:


> How about fabricating a tube frame, attach conveyor belt to it like fender flares and add some mounting tabs to the skid?
> This would allow them to be taken off when not needed


Thumbs Up Good idea Do have 16'' belt from a baler


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I'd want them removable, cause if left on I'd imagine they get torn off at some point. Hmmm tracks make more spray... interesting I've never ran tracks so I would have never guessed, Really I'd think less spray from tracks, learn something new every day.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1662624 said:


> Ya I'd want them removable, cause if left on I'd imagine they get torn off at some point. Hmmm tracks make more spray... interesting I've never ran tracks so I would have never guessed, Really I'd think less spray from tracks, learn something new every day.


Well only throwing up only in 2nd I'm running Camoplast OTT tracks.

Pushing snow I'll have the tires on they may not throw stuff on the windows but it might keep the road salt from getting on the top side of the skid. Extra wide fender will keep crap on the bottom side of skid. Since my skid will be driven on side streets to do 5 Dr.office lots then back to a complex and few driveways in between .

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148483 There is what my skid looks like with tracks


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Here yeah go.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1663594 said:


> Here yeah go.


Are they homemade or did you buy then if so what brand


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Antlerart06;1663644 said:


> Are they homemade or did you buy then if so what brand


They are plastic window wells modified. They are a huge help in keeping my machine clean!


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

I was looking through my Minimizer catalog and noticed some of their fenders would work. I thought about putting them on our barn skid steer to keep it cleaner. They aren't too pricey and have a lifetime warranty.

You could also add some tubes to extend out the factory fenders and then find a used CTL track and mount it to the tubes. It would be a good use for an old track at least.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

durallymax;1663867 said:


> I was looking through my Minimizer catalog and noticed some of their fenders would work. I thought about putting them on our barn skid steer to keep it cleaner. They aren't too pricey and have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> You could also add some tubes to extend out the factory fenders and then find a used CTL track and mount it to the tubes. It would be a good use for an old track at least.


Yes I google it few days ago and came up with Minimizer

If it was a old barn skid sure CTL track would work or I could cut sidewalls out of a bald grader tire and take the rest make a fender It work already look it but it look to *******


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1663786 said:


> They are plastic window wells modified. They are a huge help in keeping my machine clean!


They look like that but thought ask first ? Think that's what I will do looks simple.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1663786 said:


> They are plastic window wells modified. They are a huge help in keeping my machine clean!


Started mine tonite Found window wells at home depot. Did a lay out and tomorrow go get some steel for brackets.

I think I'm going make mine one complete fender each side instead of 2 fenders on each side

I'll take step by step pics


----------



## Ernst Design (Dec 4, 2014)

*Direct replacement, custom size and colors available.*

Direct bolt on replacement fenders, will keep your machine 70% cleaner.

Made from corrosion resistant galvanized material and 2.3 mill thick powder coated to match skid steer colors, fenders also feature crush proof front and backs.
Cost for kit is less than the cost of one OEM fender and includes everything needed to install.

*Before:*


















*After:*


----------



## Ernst Design (Dec 4, 2014)

*Fenders in use.*


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks nice Mine work out well last winter I had a lot of people thought I bought them from Gehl or some where . Mine only cost total $125.00 plus my time to install 
4 bolts for each side and they are on or off.
They sure help keeping the skid clean in the slush


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the same 5240 that I would like to put fenders on, could you post some closer pics of how you mounted them.
Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

treeman06;1891676 said:


> I have the same 5240 that I would like to put fenders on, could you post some closer pics of how you mounted them.
> Thanks


I 'll look and take some more on where I bolted check back in tonite


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Ernst Design;1890648 said:


>


Is that plastic bolted on the front an back of each fender? Can u specify what type/brand an where to find it?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1890659 said:


> Looks nice Mine work out well last winter I had a lot of people thought I bought them from Gehl or some where . Mine only cost total $125.00 plus my time to install
> 4 bolts for each side and they are on or off.
> They sure help keeping the skid clean in the slush


Well, I can't comment any on your fender question, however, the Protec plow in the photo looks IDENTICAL to my Meyer lot pro that I had two years ago. The wings look exactly the same and it didn't make it one season before the support rib that the wing was mounted on bent back and actually broke the weld where the rib mounts to the edge of the moldboard. The passenger side was just starting to bend back towards the end of the season. Meyer ended up replacing the moldboard under warranty which I immediately traded for my SV-2. Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you might want to keep a close eye on it. If I can figure out how to attach photos, I will. Well, like all the other new guys, I have no idea how to attach photos. Mine are in dropbox, but it tells me it is an invalid photo even though it is a JPG.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1892216 said:


> Well, I can't comment any on your fender question, however, the Protec plow in the photo looks IDENTICAL to my Meyer lot pro that I had two years ago. The wings look exactly the same and it didn't make it one season before the support rib that the wing was mounted on bent back and actually broke the weld where the rib mounts to the edge of the moldboard. The passenger side was just starting to bend back towards the end of the season. Meyer ended up replacing the moldboard under warranty which I immediately traded for my SV-2. Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you might want to keep a close eye on it. If I can figure out how to attach photos, I will. Well, like all the other new guys, I have no idea how to attach photos. Mine are in dropbox, but it tells me it is an invalid photo even though it is a JPG.


Well I ran it last year I hate bust your bubble but Its a nice plow for my skid 
But I redesign the hook ups on the Skid plate + I installed a 8''x5/8'' tall cutting edge. I did all this before it seen any snow last year 
Plow handles everything the skid does, down pressure or pushing piles back
It lasted one winter on a skid should last long time 
On skid ran it in box mode 80% of time 
I ran out of time this fall I was going put rams on the wings So I could adjust the wings from cab but didn't get around to it might try next summer

But Thanks for you info


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

treeman06;1891676 said:


> I have the same 5240 that I would like to put fenders on, could you post some closer pics of how you mounted them.
> Thanks


Here few pics I place the fender brackets to where there was a bolt on the skid The Back bolt I had to drill one hole for the rear fender bracket


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

last pic of the rear bracket


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1892278 said:


> Well I ran it last year I hate bust your bubble but Its a nice plow for my skid
> But I redesign the hook ups on the Skid plate + I installed a 8''x5/8'' tall cutting edge. I did all this before it seen any snow last year
> Plow handles everything the skid does, down pressure or pushing piles back
> It lasted one winter on a skid should last long time
> ...


Well i will say that my dealer did tell me that they (Meyer) have beefed up the weld on the outer rib and ran the weld bead down the entire rib instead of just spot welding it in 4 or 5 spots like mine was. I'm guessing i wasn't the only one they warranted.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mieyaa0uz12dpw2/2013-02-25%2007.37.32.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/55whh5t86byk9gd/2013-02-25%2007.37.42.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1892308 said:


> Well i will say that my dealer did tell me that they (Meyer) have beefed up the weld on the outer rib and ran the weld bead down the entire rib instead of just spot welding it in 4 or 5 spots like mine was. I'm guessing i wasn't the only one they warranted.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mieyaa0uz12dpw2/2013-02-25 07.37.32.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/55whh5t86byk9gd/2013-02-25 07.37.42.jpg?dl=0


I figure something would break on the plow Only thing broke was the Skid plate welds I was told they bought them from another source

But anything can have problems 
I would recommend this plow to anyone with a skid This the 7.5 model sometimes I wish I bought the 9ft model but when I clean complexs Im glad I have 7.5 model Some people don't know how to park.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone else make any fenders yet?


----------

